# ladies who have had a posterior ( back to back ) labour



## bellaloo

where you contractions irregular? how did they go? my baby is back to back and im almost 36 weeks and ive been having really irregular contractions since 2 am and they have been coming like every 5 mins every 15 mins every 2 mins then a space with none for hours then they come back a little stronger im so confused. could this be just nothing or do you think it could be the start of a very long labour? this is my 2nd baby and my back is in agony i dunno weather to go and get checked to see if im dilating or to just leave it. i cant be bothered with all these pointless hospital trips lol x


----------



## XJessicaX

I had regular braxton hicks for quite a lot of my pregnancy so my braxton hicks which were coming every 5 minutes started becoming painful and I then realised I was in labour, they quickly went to every 3 minutes and lasted 1.5 minutes and were incredibly strong. 14 hours later I was told I was 1cm..

Get on all fours if you think you are on labour. Back to back births SUCK! The quicker your baby turns the better as contractions can go on for houuuuuuuuurs just to be sent home from hospital because you are not dilating!


----------



## tashyluv

My contractions just gradually progressed over the day from 7am until around 12am the next morning(born at 1.22am). I never experieced any other pains really in that pregnancy apart from a really sore tummy the day before labour.

Im on my second pregnancy now and I am having a lot more pains, (for about a month now on and off) the midwife thinks its ligament pains but I think its braxton Hicks as I need to sit down sometimes or stand up lol its bloody painful.

My first labour was a back to back one so as for the pain, I didn't really know the difference. The midwife thought she had turned a few weeks before,.....well she was wrong and we didn't find out she was back to back until her head came out


----------



## HollySSmith

I was in early labour for weeks :(. When real labour started it ramped up very slowly, but at around 6cm I stopped progressing until baby turned (I needed an epi to relax enough for that), but once he did flip I was fully dialated in an hour. I don't think his position put enough pressure on my cervix (he couldn't descend). 
Hands and knees, or one foot up on the chair, lunges and squats. Those should open your pelvis up. When I was in full labour they had me rest on each side for 15 min until he turned (the only reason I was in bed was from the epi).


----------



## zombiedaisy

With my daughter, I started going into labor the night before around 11pm. I was in denial, and suffered through some pretty intense, somewhat regular contractions, but not regular enough to make me tell DH we needed to go to the hospital. This lasted until 3am, then stopped all together and I fell asleep. I had an appointment in the AM, went to that, felt great, and was 7cm dilated!

They had me go to the hospital, they admitted me, and had to break my water to get labor back up and going. It took about an hour after that, and she was delivered. Back to back was EXTREMELY painful. It was all in my back, and right before I pushed I was trying to get back in the bed and I remember the MW saying to my husband "see that bulge in your wives back, thats the baby pushing on her back" OMG... At that point I was in so much pain I didnt care, but afterwards I had to ask DH, and he said my back was pretty swollen and bulging out. 

Luckily, and somehow, I got her pushed out with a few good pushes. My best piece of advice if you have back to back labor, DONT LAY to push. I was on my knees propped up onto the back of the bed (they had it sitting up). So it was like just being on my knees. It allowed gravity to help with the pushing process.


----------



## emsie_123

Early contractions in my back for a week, then all contractions were in the cervix (ouchie...!) , they became more frequent until they stopped. From being induced at 8 AM, she arrived at 6AM so very slowly. No pains in the stomach at all.

Forcep delivery.


----------



## Millnsy

Had b 2 b with this lo. Contractions all in lower back and very painful. Irregular and went from 20 mins apart to 3-10 mins apart between 4pm and about 11 pm. Varied intensity and length of contractions. Labour didn't progress as quickly as it should as head wasn't pressing on cervix to help speed up process. Labour ended with emergency c section under ga due to the feotal heartbeat dropping to 30 bpm and not recovering.


----------



## lucy_lu10

Both my boys were back to back but once my waters broke (naturally), contractions came strong and very regular. The pain was normal with no extra back pain so maybe I was just lucky. The hard part was pushing. Since posterior babies come down the birth canal with a slightly larger area, it can be harder to birth them....not always though. I pushed for 2 hours with my first and 1.5 hours with my second. No drugs, no tearing....just long and drawn out with lots of position changes to help baby descend. :flower:


----------

